# Does my Garmin count?



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

Just glued up my tires to my set pf Easton EC90SLXs, I stole from my cross bike, for the upcoming San Dimas race. When I weighed my bike with the new wheels, I came in at 14.74lb. Now I got to add some weight back to get to the 14.99 limit. Anybody know if my Garmin counts towards total weight?


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

Good question. I say yes because it is on the bike the whole ride.
Do they weigh bikes in your races?


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

No, they didn't weigh the bike and I didn't think they would.
I counted the Garmin since it, at the very least, kept with the spirit of the rules. There was not way I was going to toss my Garmin after the start of the race - I can't afford to.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice...


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

What counts is what you need. Most bike manufactures give weights without pedals and cages. You need both so they count. Computers are nice but not a necessity so they don't count.


----------

